# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Metal fabrication

## ajm

Anyone know of somewhere around Brisbane, pref northside, that does one off metal folding? I have been trying to find new mudguards for our horse float but have had no luck. I want aluminium checkerplate, 4 fold and, even though I see similar on every other camper trailer and float on the highway, nobody seems to know where they are sourced from. So, I will make my own.  
Se

----------


## Bart1080

Googled "trailer mud guards brisbane" ....Try these   Mudguards Single Tandem Tri-axle | Trailer Spares Direct  Mudguards - Trailer Parts Australia - Trailer Spare Parts Australia - Wholesale Trailer Parts Brisbane, Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast  Mudguards (probar.net.au)  Pair Aluminium 250mm Wide Trailer Mudguards Chequer Finish, TIG Welded Guards | eBay

----------

